# Best Type of Solid Fuel Stove for HRV



## BMD (10 Apr 2011)

Hi,

I am installing MHRV and also two solid fuels stoves in a new build. I am familiar with the Stanley stoves and like their performance, however does anyone have any advice on the best type of stoves to install with HRV?

The stanley's are 77.5% efficient and now come with an outside air kit which is suitable for HRV.

I know some types of stove are not as airtight as others. Do their efficiency reflect their airtightness?

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Mystic Oil (13 Apr 2011)

Clearview stoves also offer room-sealed stoves. You may wish to look at their Pioneer model as an option.


----------

